# After 2months of use: iPad is not worth it



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Ive had a 32. GB 3G ipad for two months now. I didn't purchase it. It was a gift from my boss. It is great fun, a new and fresh way to view the Internet and write emails etc. However, there is no way in he'l I would pay $800 for this device.

That is all I wanted to say. To those considering it, I think the iPhone 4 is a much more impressive device. The iPad is just a larger iPod touch. Its not worth the money.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

To each his own, I guess.

After 2 weeks, I struggled to find a reason to keep my iPad. After 3 months, I'm pretty sure I couldn't live without it. e-books and e-mags alone make it worth the price of admission for me. With my iPad and Air Video, it's rare that I use my TV any more...


----------



## MattOnDemand (Nov 5, 2008)

I love that I can play SNES games and use my Wii remote with it... anywhere I go! No more boring hotel room TVs!


----------



## mikemchugh (Feb 21, 2001)

It's THE best gadget I've ever owned! I use it every day, often pick it up rather than my laptop. Took it on vacation to Europe and wowed friends and relatives ... at least 3 of whom have since purchased one for themselves.


----------



## DynamicOverride (Aug 29, 2010)

MattOnDemand said:


> I love that I can play SNES games and use my Wii remote with it... anywhere I go! No more boring hotel room TVs!


I didn't realize that you could do that with an iPad. I've never wanted one more! 
Once I finally get one though (want to get an iPhone first) I don't think it will leave my living room. We play a lot of video games and when we need a walkthrough it's a pain in the butt to wait for my laptop to boot up. It's an even bigger pain to try to read it on my iPod Touch.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

I've been loving mine recently as a go-between for iPhoto. Using the Camera Connection Kit, I insert the SDHC card from my Canon point & shoot to allows me to show my pics on a larger screen before posting them to a web-based gallery.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Adrian. said:


> Ive had a 32. GB 3G ipad for two months now. I didn't purchase it. It was a gift from my boss. It is great fun, a new and fresh way to view the Internet and write emails etc. However, there is no way in he'l I would pay $800 for this device.
> 
> That is all I wanted to say. To those considering it, I think the iPhone 4 is a much more impressive device. The iPad is just a larger iPod touch. Its not worth the money.


I can see where you're coming from. At first I was using the iPad way more than my 3GS, but after getting the iPhone 4, my uses for the iPad started to diminish. I've had the pleasure of using iBooks recently and reading Deception Point on the iPad which was a very nice experience, for this alone (and all the books / magazines I have on it) it makes it worth keeping. As well as some gaming.

But it is definitely not like it was at first where I was doing a lot of browsing with it at home. I've yet to had the opportunity to use it on a trip. 

I've said it before and I still believe that using the iPad at home is more of a "convenience" device. I don't regret the purchase though.


----------



## big samm (Aug 5, 2010)

Put hulu plus and netflix on your ipad's and trust me it will never be the same again...
Because of my iPad I almost don't touch my iphone4 The screen is too small now...


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Depends on what your needs are, I suppose. I use mine a lot for writing and has replaced three devices that I used to have to carry to meetings. Battery life in particular keeps impressing me...so much so that when I occasionally go back to my MacBook with its 3-4 hour batt life, I feel like I've stepped back in time.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

For some its a waste, for others its not. This is the perfect portable device for me and would replace my MBP if Apple had some intermediate power computer that was not an iMac or a Mac Pro but still had the power of i5+ and dedicated video. I drove to California and then up to BC and then flew home from Vancouver. The iPad was used, the Mac Book Pro was taken out once to transfer a work file back to the office, other then that, the iPad is the perfect traveling device for my needs. Light weight, good battery and packs so small. I have an iPhone 4 and find they both have there obvious pros and cons.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

It's replaced both mine and my wife's laptops. We now share a single iMac for syncing, etc. and use our own iPads. Truth be told, I prefer to do most of my Internet reading on my iPad. While the novelty has worn off, I find the iPad's usefulness has not. I probably spend half my surfing time in a comfy sofa-chair versus at a desk.

I will say this, I think the 32GB 3G model is expensive. I would never spend that much on an iPad. I bought the 16GB Wifi-only model. No complaints.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

So far with my iPad I've created 6 keynote presentations, some manuscripts, spreadsheets using numbers. It's almost replaced my laptop.

If the OP thinks the iPad isn't worth it, well good on him but I think it's great.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

I don't quite understand how an ipad can replace a laptop as the last three posters have stated.

For one, it doesn't run the normal Mac OS as I understand it, so how does one run normal Mac applications and secondly, the keypad just a touch screen and even that is not a half-way proper keypad, for any special symbols one constantly has to switch back and forth.
Didn't realize that intil I tried one out.
I'd love to use it as an alternative to a MBP, I just don't see how.


----------



## Tailrotor (May 8, 2009)

I couldn't be more pleased with my 16GB 3G iPad. It has replaced my MacBook unibody for about 90% of my computing needs - in fact, I don't even bother taking the laptop with me anymore when traveling. For me, it's the ultimate mobile device. It entertains the kids on long drives, let's me surf to my heart's content nearly anywhere and anytime, read books, watch videos, play games, find information while on the go, etc, etc. I also love the fact that I don't need to sign a contract for 3G connectivity, and am not locked to a particular carrier. Apple really hit the ball out of the park with the iPad, IMHO.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Okay, I get the iPad and its "coolness" but I am wondering about its usefulness as well. With the new Touch out there, would a potential buyer be better served to get a Touch and check it out before sinking money in the iPad. I know it's a smaller screen, but it looks like it has all the functions [ and more really ] of an iPad. Thoughts.........

Also, Adrian, did you get the 3G version or the WiFi? Does it make sense to pay the extra for the 3G?


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

krs said:


> I don't quite understand how an ipad can replace a laptop as the last three posters have stated.
> 
> For one, it doesn't run the normal Mac OS as I understand it, so how does one run normal Mac applications and secondly, the keypad just a touch screen and even that is not a half-way proper keypad, for any special symbols one constantly has to switch back and forth.
> Didn't realize that intil I tried one out.
> I'd love to use it as an alternative to a MBP, I just don't see how.


 
Thats because you don't think outside the box. I use iWork for iPad, which is made for the OS . The keyboard is the same size as the wireless keyboard, and I adapted pretty quickly for typing on it.

Some people get it.. some don't.. that's ok.. it's an acquired taste... I adapt quite fast to most platforms.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I personally love mine, it can easily replace many of my computing tasks and most when I'm on the road, that that said it all depends on what you are using your computer for... If all you are doing is email and light surfing ( which a LOT of people are) it is an ideal device, typing up reports... Not so much.


----------



## Tailrotor (May 8, 2009)

Rps said:


> Okay, I get the iPad and its "coolness" but I am wondering about its usefulness as well. With the new Touch out there, would a potential buyer be better served to get a Touch and check it out before sinking money in the iPad. I know it's a smaller screen, but it looks like it has all the functions [ and more really ] of an iPad. Thoughts.........
> 
> Also, Adrian, did you get the 3G version or the WiFi? Does it make sense to pay the extra for the 3G?


Personally, I could care less about how "cool" it is - I find it extremely useful for reasons already mentioned. As for getting the iPod touch instead, I think one might find it much less "useful" than the iPad for one significant reason - the size of the screen. This alone makes it infinitely more useful fir pretty much everything. The other aspect which, IMHO, seals the deal is the 3G connectivity. Is the new touch supposed to have 3G? If not, then the iPad is the way to go , at least for what I use it for.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

krs said:


> I don't quite understand how an ipad can replace a laptop as the last three posters have stated.


All depends how you use your notebook. For me, I was using mine for checking email, writing notes and reading stuff online. Occasionally watching movies. That's it. 

I use my iMac when I need to do all those heavy-lifting tasks.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm excited about the new itouch because of 2 things.. the cameras. This means I can have an ifone with out the fone again. Just like my old (lost) touch was for the original iphone and the 3gs. 

It's still too small for book/magazine reading imo, I was hoping they were going to make the screen bigger, to that 5-7" sweet spot of portable and readable. 

For those wondering about ipad replacing laptops, well, look at what "average" people do on a laptop. Look at what your kids/wife/hubby/parents actually "DO". Email, chat, video, music, web surfing, reading. I was recently on a camping trip with my girl for a week, had her iphone 3gs, my ipod touch, my macbook pro. I opened the macbook pro a total of no more than 4 times; once so we could watch video comfortably together, and the others were to empty my t1i's sd card. Before I lost my touch, I was using that, as she used her iphone. If I or we both had had iPads, we wouldn't have needed the macbook to watch the video on, so the MBP would have been basicly a hard drive for the camera. 

That being said, if I'd needed to do anything other than that, I would have grabbed the MBP.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

The iPod Touch is primarily an entertainment device. It can do other things but the small screen is limiting. The iPad covers both entertainment and work. It is not a laptop replacement but it may well become closer to that in time. I took my iPad 3G to a rented cottage in the middle of nowhere and had superb Bell 3G (4 Mb/down, 0.3 Mb up). My iPhone on Rogers hovered around 1 bar and kept dropping to Edge. It's Internet access was much slower. I used about 1 GB of bandwidth on the iPad over a week ($35 for 5Gb/month) and will inactivate the account on the device at the end of the month. It's battery life is truly remarkable. My MBP lasts 2.5 hours if that. The screen is marvellous although some prefer ePaper devices like the Kindle for reading (I don't). I've accounts with Kobe, Kindle and of course iBooks and so can source books from multiple suppliers. I use Papers for writing (I don't have the keyboard adaptor but if you do need a keyboard, Bluetooth works well). There are some omissions which will likely be added to the iOS over time. If you receive an ics event notification by email, for example, you cannot add it to iCal. I also use 1Password and have this synced over DropBox (which I use for file transfers).

The iPad isn't for everyone. I wish it had multiple accounts for instance and the omission of front-facing camera for FaceTime will be regrettable next year.... However, the instant-on, no hassle Internet access, 3G mobility, screen quality, battery life and ease of the touch interface are highly addictive. I keep trying to do things on my MBP that I take for granted on the iPad.

Part of Adrian's issue with the iPad is likely that it was a gift (generous boss guy, hope he isn't reading this...!!). I think the iPad is something you need to adjust to and be willing to adapt work habits, etc. It's not an impulse buy (unlike the new AppleTV).


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Until the iPad allows me to run Pages, Safari, RapidWeaver, Preview, Photoshop, iTunes and Spam Sieve all at once for a half day at a time, it is like Adrian. points out, a giant iPod Touch and with a new version out today, even that is now in question. Good for light users as an expensive toy, but that's about it.


----------



## Tailrotor (May 8, 2009)

SINC said:


> Good for light users as an expensive toy, but that's about it.


Hmm, another self-proclaimed "power user" who doesn't get it - although I do agree the iPad is priced a tad high, especially the $130 premium Apple charges for the 3G version.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

SINC said:


> Until the iPad allows me to run Pages, Safari, RapidWeaver, Preview, Photoshop, iTunes and Spam Sieve all at once for a half day at a time, it is like Adrian. points out, a giant iPod Touch and with a new version out today, even that is now in question. Good for light users as an expensive toy, but that's about it.


Well, right now it runs Pages, Safari, Preview (via iBooks to show PDFs), iTunes. You can use Photoshop Express (free) and there are other photo-editing apps. You can't multi-task till version 4.2 in November. So its not far off meeting your needs.... Also, the ability to buy 3G access a month at a time would allow you to ditch your expensive monthly Internet contract fee for your 3G stick when away from home. Maybe you now tether via your phone though?

It sure ain't no darned toy SINC. Mine also houses my scientific PDF collection (5 Gigs worth) via an app called Papers as well as a bunch of other apps for research work.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Tailrotor said:


> Hmm, another self-proclaimed "power user" who doesn't get it - although I do agree the iPad is priced a tad high, especially the $130 premium Apple charges for the 3G version.


Did you note I mentioned RapidWeaver? And Photoshop? 

I get it just like Adrian. does. It's a big iPod Touch.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

used to be jwoodget said:


> Well, right now it runs Pages, Safari, Preview (via iBooks to show PDFs), iTunes. You can use Photoshop Express (free) and there are other photo-editing apps. You can't multi-task till version 4.2 in November. So its not far off meeting your needs.... Also, the ability to buy 3G access a month at a time would allow you to ditch your expensive monthly Internet contract fee for your 3G stick when away from home. Maybe you now tether via your phone though?.


The tethering is still an iffy connection in the rural areas I travel and until very recently, not even available in SK. More on that next week when I visit there again to see if it works in rural areas, so the USB modem stays put. It is dependable even with the weakest of cell signals, and much more importantly, unlimited in the US when I am down there. (You just can't do that tethering an iPhone.)


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

My dad bought one for my 92 year old grandmother. It's perfect for her.

I prefer my iPhone 4.


----------



## Tailrotor (May 8, 2009)

SINC said:


> I get it just like Adrian. does. It's a big iPod Touch.


You say that like it's a bad thing! I recommend that you don't buy one.


----------



## DynamicOverride (Aug 29, 2010)

It's all up to the person on how useful the iPad is. For a big power user, it's obviously not going to do everything they want it to do. For someone who just does light browsing and some gaming, it's a great fit. I still don't see it as a full laptop replacement, but I don't think it was really ment for that. There will always be some things that a laptop can do that an iPad can't do. Same way as there's some things my desktop can do that my laptop can't do. For quick browsing, or jotting down quick notes at school or meeting, the iPad (in my opinion) is the perfect solution.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Tailrotor said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing! I recommend that you don't buy one.


I meant it as a bad thing. As for your suggestion, the thought never crossed my mind.


----------



## Tailrotor (May 8, 2009)

SINC said:


> I meant it as a bad thing. As for your suggestion, the thought never crossed my mind.


Well, you're certainly entitled to your opinion, although it's clear that opinion is entirely unsubstantiated by any real experience with the iPad. My own experience, having owned one for 3 months now, is that it is certainly much, much more than a bigger iPod touch. I find it to be an extremely useful device, as do several other million people, apparently. Does this bother you for some reason?


----------



## Amiga2000HD (Jan 23, 2007)

DynamicOverride said:


> It's all up to the person on how useful the iPad is.


Absolutely! It comes down to the individual to make their own decision about how useful an iPad is for themselves. I wouldn't let some grumpy old fart wearing a bow tie, who speaks with a squeaky voice dictate to me how useful an iPad would be.



DynamicOverride said:


> For a big power user, it's obviously not going to do everything they want it to do. For someone who just does light browsing and some gaming, it's a great fit.


My experience so far is that ipads are selling well with power users who are in a situation where they find that an iPad is useful where a traditional computer, even a small laptop, doesn't quite fit. I can tell you that a decent number of people who I consider power users have bought ipads to be able to carry bookshelves of reference materials (owner's/operator's/installation/service manuals, schematic diagrams, parts data sheets etc.) in the field.

You can do this with a laptop but it isn't really that practical to hold a laptop in one hand to look at a PDF document while you use your other hand to work on a piece of equipment installed in a bay of racks when all you need is the screen with the information you need on it, without the rest of the laptop. That's almost the definition of an iPad right there. Technically, you can do this with an iPod Touch, but the size issue goes the other way where the screen's so small, it becomes inconvenient again. If the iPad is a big iPod Touch, it's one that's big enough to become really useful.



DynamicOverride said:


> I still don't see it as a full laptop replacement, but I don't think it was really ment for that. There will always be some things that a laptop can do that an iPad can't do. Same way as there's some things my desktop can do that my laptop can't do. For quick browsing, or jotting down quick notes at school or meeting, the iPad (in my opinion) is the perfect solution.


The iPad's definitely not a replacement for a full computer system. Nor is it intended to be, and every power user that I know who has one still goes back to their laptop, Mac Pro or other desktop computer to do work that requires a full computer, using the right tool for the right job. Personally, I went out and bought a 64 GB 3G iPad and vie been steadily filling it with technical documents. Being able to carry around what amounts to a a shelf and counting of binders at my workbench has been very handy and that's far from the only use I have for it.


----------



## enon (Feb 12, 2010)

The iPad needs a retina display, I hope the iPad 2 will come with one.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm sure the iPad 2 will have retina and at least a self facing face time cam. This is where I will probably jump on the iPad thing. budget permitting of course.


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for these insights. I'm still on the fence. Not sure I need it. I have a MBook ('07) and an iTouch ('07). Use the latter for music/podcasts and the odd browsing where I can find WiFi. Nothing more. Not a games/apps guy. Not into tons of photos. I wonder if it'll just be a replacement toy - or a big step up?


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Garry said:


> Thats because you don't think outside the box. I use iWork for iPad, which is made for the OS . The keyboard is the same size as the wireless keyboard, and I adapted pretty quickly for typing on it.


I rather think the ipad is its own limited box.
And being suitable as a viable replacement for a laptop as many have mentioned has nothing to do with being a power user.

For instance, I use Camino as my primary browser simply because neither Safari nor Firefox can handle all of the web sites that I visit regularly.
With the ipad I would be restricted to only use Safari, right?
Means some web sites will not be accessible to me - nothing to do with a power user.

I also use spreadsheets a lot and Numbers right now is still a poor substitute for Excel - another problem.

Can I run VLC? 
I use that pretty exclusively since it seems to be able to handle any video I can throw at it as opposed to Quicktime that occasionally chokes or doesn't recognize certain formats at all - and I have Perian and all the other helpers loaded.

None of those are "power user" requirements.

The ipad has it's place for light entertainment purposes but it sure as heck isn't anywhere close of being a laptop replacement and I don't think that was ever Apple's intention.

As to the keyboard- what I remember when I played with it is that one had to call up the alternate one on the screen if one needed a special character like a / or @ or any parentheses or...or...or... I didn't think the keyboard was even remotely the same as the bluetooth one or had anything close to the same capability.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Aug 4, 2010)

I hardly use my desktop PC anymore, love this Ipad device.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

iPadoclasts - people who for some reason feel the need to express their disapproval of a device they don't intend to buy.

iPadangelists - people who justify their iPad purchase as being a life-changing event and must convert the rest.

iPadiwakki - people who like a bit of thigh slapping for entertainment.


----------



## Tailrotor (May 8, 2009)

used to be jwoodget said:


> iPadoclasts - people who for some reason feel the need to express their disapproval of a device they don't intend to buy.
> 
> iPadangelists - people who justify their iPad purchase as being a life-changing event and must convert the rest.
> 
> iPadiwakki - people who like a bit of thigh slapping for entertainment.


lol - good one!


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

krs said:


> For instance, I use Camino as my primary browser simply because neither Safari nor Firefox can handle all of the web sites that I visit regularly.
> With the ipad I would be restricted to only use Safari, right?
> Means some web sites will not be accessible to me - nothing to do with a power user.
> 
> .


There are a number of different browsers available on the iPad. They are all webkit though, no gecko. 

I'm surprised to see you still have to switch away from safari. I haven't had to do that in quite a while. What sites don't work on safari?


----------



## Jugger Grimrodd (Apr 29, 2010)

True story:

I had a MacBook, it never left the house. 

I have an iPad, I never leave the house without it. 

I like it because I use it. I use it a lot. It's the backbone of my photography bag. Instant on, instantly connected. Previewing photos on this thing is great. You can even edit them. It rocks. 

If these things sound appealing, then the iPad is for you. It's a niche device. I can't say that It makes a good primary computer.

It's like the PADD in Star Trek. Geordi would use it in the Jeffries Tube, but used the console for the serious stuff. Everybody is making that comparison. It fits. I am wearing my Star Trek uniform as I type this.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

awesome post Jugger +1  live long and prosper


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

Love it, Jugger.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

Jugger Grimrodd said:


> It's like the PADD in Star Trek. Geordi would use it in the Jeffries Tube, but used the console for the serious stuff. Everybody is making that comparison. It fits. I am wearing my Star Trek uniform as I type this.


That's how I see it too.. Now just imagine ipad 2 with camera to get some augmented reality. Have the schematic of whatever you're looking at linked to the manual stuff at a touch. 

Star Trek uniform eh? which version?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Tailrotor said:


> Well, you're certainly entitled to your opinion, although it's clear that opinion is entirely unsubstantiated by any real experience with the iPad. My own experience, having owned one for 3 months now, is that it is certainly much, much more than a bigger iPod touch. I find it to be an extremely useful device, as do several other million people, apparently. Does this bother you for some reason?


I don't need any experience to tell me an iPad won't run RapidWeaver nor Flash, two of the primary functions that are must haves for my daily website update and forum monitoring. I dislike my iPhone for the same reasons, thus I won't be buying an oversized iPod Touch.

I did stop and play with one at the Apple store though. Neat for entertainment, but weak on real performance that counts in my daily life, thus it is most certainly NOT a life changing device in my case.

Glad you like yours, but it ain't for me.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Good post Jugger.

I don't use it despite having one available...I need either the MacBook Pro and can get by on my touch tho a larger Touch like the new Dell would be welcome.

My tech on the other hand has ihis iPad welded to him - references manuals and layouts as he is doing repairs, checks for firmware etc and heavy on the music and entertainment end. He knows the device and uses it to the max - good to have that expertise in the company.

Two diverse clients have been very pleased for travel - one a retiree - the ease of use and ability to pop the fonts size up excellent - the other a creative content provider who was doubtful ( as was I ) but now loves it for her presentations to clients.

With 10 hour battery life on the 13.3 MacBook pros and some limitations on the current iPad - I can't justify it.
For reading I use the Kobo or the MBP
For light travel the Kobo and Touch.
For longer travel I take all three since the Touch and Kobo are so small and compact and the MacBook Pro can charge them both.

That said it's a terrific new product category and we will see incredible vertical apps for it in Edu and medical and others.


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

pcronin said:


> That's how I see it too.. Now just imagine ipad 2 with camera to get some augmented reality. Have the schematic of whatever you're looking at linked to the manual stuff at a touch.
> 
> Star Trek uniform eh? which version?


Ok, things just got weird in here!


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Unless you misquoted me, which I don't think you did... nowhere did I say "power user" in my comment. I will amend what I did say..

*In my usage (yours may vary)* I find it quite easy to use for quick things, like keynote presentations, reports, spreadsheets.

If you can point out the phrase "power user" in the post you quoted from me, Then your comment would be valid, but I readily admit that it isn't for everyone.



krs said:


> I rather think the ipad is its own limited box.
> And being suitable as a viable replacement for a laptop as many have mentioned has nothing to do with being a power user.
> 
> For instance, I use Camino as my primary browser simply because neither Safari nor Firefox can handle all of the web sites that I visit regularly.
> ...


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

As someone who has been struggling with the decision to take the iPad plunge I've equated it to my initial iPod (Original version) purchase. 

When the original iPod came along, I of course already had a CD player. But once I swallowed the fact that I just spent 600 on a device, I have never been without an iPod (or now iPhone) since. 

It's a game-changer and if I can get over the price, I'm pretty sure I'll love it.

Just my two cents.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

emalen said:


> As someone who has been struggling with the decision to take the iPad plunge I've equated it to my initial iPod (Original version) purchase.
> 
> When the original iPod came along, I of course already had a CD player. But once I swallowed the fact that I just spent 600 on a device, I have never been without an iPod (or now iPhone) since.
> 
> ...



Getting over the price was the biggest hurdle for me as well. When I saw the price, I thought it was reasonable, but when it came to actually swiping my debit card, I began to have buyer's remorse. I thought of all the things I could have bought with that money.

But now I have the iPad, I've gotten beyond the price, and I use it to read books, play games, listen to books and surf the web. 

I love the feel of it. I marvel at the ingenuity of it. I don't care if I can't use it to help me earn a living, but I wish it had been available when I had to carry around those tech manuals.

Not everything needs to be "useful" in the traditional sense. Some things can be "useful" as entertainment.

Margaret

Margaret


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Garry said:


> Unless you misquoted me, which I don't think you did... nowhere did I say "power user" in my comment. I will amend what I did say..


I quoted you in reference to my first sentence re thinking inside/outside of the box or being a box.

The "power user" comes from a number of other posts in this thread, not from yours.

The message I get in general in this thread is that the ipad is a replacement for a laptop unless you're a 'power user'
I don't agree with that assessment - I don't consider myself a 'power user' but I could never use the ipad as a replacement for my laptop and I explain in some detail why.

If the ipad had been a viable replacement for a laptop I would have jumped on it - the way it is now it's just another gadget - I already have enough of those.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

I'm pretty happy with my decision picking up a 13" MBP over an iPad. It just does that much more. As others have said, typing on an iPad is rather awkward (especially if you're naturally a fast typist).

I recently stumbled on this upcoming Sena case with keyboard, that makes text inputting much more natural. I like how everything is integrated within the case.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

satchmo said:


> I recently stumbled on this upcoming Sena case with keyboard, that makes text inputting much more natural. I like how everything is integrated within the case.


Neat idea - one small step closer to a laptop.

I wonder which keyboard that is.
Doesn't look like any that I recognize - maybe it's their own.
A bit of a mix between an Apple type and a traditional PC keyboard.
If it's their own, they should have made it all Apple on the key designations.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

satchmo said:


> I'm pretty happy with my decision picking up a 13" MBP over an iPad. It just does that much more. As others have said, typing on an iPad is rather awkward (especially if you're naturally a fast typist).
> 
> *I recently stumbled on this upcoming Sena case with keyboard, that makes text inputting much more natural. I like how everything is integrated within the case.*


Very much like this one that I already created a thread about. I think it is a great idea... one that Apple should have developed for themselves IMHO.

Now this is cool!


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

screature said:


> Very much like this one that I already created a thread about. I think it is a great idea... one that Apple should have developed for themselves IMHO.
> 
> Now this is cool!


Calling the thread "Now this is Cool" didn't really help me find it - hint, hint.

Thanks for posting the link


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

'krs', you mentioned earlier about using Camino as your primary browser. I was curious. Took the plunge. Imported all my Safari tabs. Using Camino exclusively for the past few days. Seems cleaner, faster. I'm liking it.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Camino is my primary as well.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

I used to use Safari years ago - comes with the Mac OS, a natural browser to use.
But then I had trouble with some websites I regularly visit and I needed to access those with firefox.
Well, ran firefox a little while and found that firefox had trouble with others of my regular websites, so I had to remember which site worked with which browser and constantly had to change browsers.
And then someone mentioned Camino, probably MacDoc here on ehMac.
I tried it - worked with all my regular sites - and I stuck with it.
I still have Safari and Firefox and use them occasionally, Safari typically if I want to download a flash video (via the activity window) and Firefox basically as a test vehicle if a new web site is giving me problems.
If I complain to the webmaster and tell him I'm using Camino as the browser, the answer invariable comes back - oh, we only support IE, Safari and Firefox, so to avoid that issue I just test the site with firefox and then complain.
Camino uses the Mozilla rendering engine, same as firefox, so problems with websites should be the same with both.

There are two problems with Camino I know of (and which affect me)
1. is a known bug where you do a copy and paste when using the browser and if the paste adds to existing text, then the last word of the existing text is automatically deleted. The Camino group knows about it, it was apparently caused by another more critical fix, has been an outstanding problem for quite a few resleases and an easy, obvious fix doesn't seem to be possible - anyway, that's what comes up in the bug status report.
I work around that by just typing xx or whatever at the point where I want to paste, that way the "xx" gets deleted when I post and everything is the way it should be.

The other issue (and that's not a bug, it's some feature that is missing) that I have come across one web site, I think it's a tech news site, can't even remember because I don't go there on a regular basis, where a message comes up which essentially says: "Camino can't open this web site, please use Safari" and you get a button to click on.
Well, I have never clicked that button because the information I was trying to access on that site just wasn't interesting enough.
Sorry - long post.
Go to Camino preferences>web features. Some nice controls there that I haven't seen in any other browser all together.


----------



## tylerlogtenberg (Sep 7, 2010)

*My two cents*

For me, I have my imac and servers down in my office; but whenever my wife would be on her MB beside me on the couch, deck, or in bed... it is great to just pull up the ipad and surf the web, read, or play some games. 

For me it was worth the money, since it takes the place of a netbook and a PDA.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*100 Days With the iPad: Part 2*



> *Bonnie Brooks*, D_irector of Operations, Creative Strategies_
> 
> I didn't really want an iPad. I didn't think I needed one. I was told, however, that I needed to review one, so I decided to make the device work for me. During the 100 days, my computer gave out, and I had to transfer all of my files to a new laptop.
> 
> ...


(Yahoo / PC Magazine)


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*The iPad, five months later*



> I’ve done serious reading too. To my wife’s astonishment and amusement, I’m half way through a book about the history of the battery. “A book?” she asks. “A whole book? About batteries? Really?” and have been through a half dozen other Kindle titles in bed, on the beach (not the best experience), and lounging in the living room. On the subject of batteries, six months in, my iPad lasts long days without going below 25% capacity.
> 
> Jim Parsons, a Toronto-based entrepreneur and industry consultant, says his iPad has turned him into a text-consuming machine. “I have never read as much or as consistently in my life,” Parson says. He uses Twitter, RSS feed readers, Instapaper, Safari, e-mail and flipboard.


(Globe & Mail)


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

^^^ Quite the endorsement.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

And it's a pretty good guy magnet!

I was very popular in the Doctor's waiting room this afternoon


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

winwintoo said:


> And it's a pretty good guy magnet!
> 
> I was very popular in the Doctor's waiting room this afternoon


Are you sure it wasn't your fluttering eyelids, winwintoo?


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

used to be jwoodget said:


> Are you sure it wasn't your fluttering eyelids, winwintoo?


It's hard to see my eyes behind my thick glasses and bifocals!


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

I saw several iPads among my students on the first day of classes this week. I have to say that the iPad is the perfect form factor for students. I don't think the software is all there yet, but imagine having all your notes for all your classes, along with all your texts, and all the PDF handouts in a device that can simultaneously record audio while you take notes in class, and then sync it all wirelessly to your MobileMe account for you to work with on your iMac at home (or incase your iPad gets lost or broken). I think the days of the ubiquitous student backpack full of books, binders, pens, calculators, etc. are over.

For me, I'm looking forward to having an iPad to use as a handy portable terminal to control my jobs on the supercomputing cluster, a PDF reader that allows me to take notes (Papers is among my favourite applications on my MBP, but I think it will be even better on the iPad), keep track of all the myriad things I need to do with OmniFocus, keep my labnotes, show colleagues micrographs and data at meetings, and to use for teaching with Keynote (I need them to implement a good 'overhead' mode, so I can draw on the slides and go to a plain blank screen to use like a chalk board... between that and multitasking so I can run ProfCast to make recordings of my lectures, the iPad will be a great teaching tool).

The fact that it's a good interface for email, web surfing and watching videos is all gravy.

So I think many of the people who don't see the value of the iPad are taking that position because they are comparing it to a laptop. It's nothing like a laptop. While you can do the same things with a net book or full fledged laptop as you can with an iPad, you *wouldn't* because the form factor is wrong. The iPad gives you the functions you need in a tablet... in a _tablet_.

If your life does not involve taking notes, organizing many tasks, accessing and consuming lots of textual and/or visual information, sharing such information, etc, all while moving around a lot, then a laptop computer or even a desktop computer will serve you better. But for people who can take advantage of the tablet form factor, the iPad is a major advancement.


----------



## tylerlogtenberg (Sep 7, 2010)

*There be a way*



bryanc said:


> use for teaching with Keynote (I need them to implement a good 'overhead' mode, so I can draw on the slides and go to a plain blank screen to use like a chalk board... between that and multitasking so I can run ProfCast to make recordings of my lectures, the iPad will be a great teaching tool).


iPad to VGA adapter is about $30 at BestBuy; so you can connect to the overhead projector. Then do a quick jailbreak to get multitasking on the ipad; and jump between Keynote and Adobe Ideas (Chalk board-type program).


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

bryanc said:


> I saw several iPads among my students on the first day of classes this week. I have to say that the iPad is the perfect form factor for students...


Great post bryanc... I sure wish I had an iPad as a student... Hell there weren't even any laptops to speak of when I was a student.


----------



## tylerlogtenberg (Sep 7, 2010)

*Damn*

It is sad to think that my phone and iPad have more processing power together than all my old Computer Science lab machines.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

tylerlogtenberg said:


> iPad to VGA adapter is about $30 at BestBuy; so you can connect to the overhead projector. Then do a quick jailbreak to get multitasking on the ipad; and jump between Keynote and Adobe Ideas (Chalk board-type program).


Thanks for the link to Ideas. I've downloaded it and will try playing with it.

I'm getting a VGA adapter with the iPad, and by the time I finally get it (I ordered it July 3rd, but it's still not here), iOS 4.2 will probably be ready, so I won't even have to jailbreak to get multitasking.

Cheers


----------



## John Griffin (Jan 4, 2002)

winwintoo said:


> And it's a pretty good guy magnet!
> 
> I was very popular in the Doctor's waiting room this afternoon


Same with me! I was waiting in my doctor's office reading Sidney Sheldon's "Doomsday Conspiracy." There is no longer any reading material available since it is a major germ sharing source, so an iPad is needed to pass the time. I had four or five people looking over my shoulder at any one time and it was getting a bit hard to read, so I switched to a chair that was against a wall


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

krs said:


> Can I run VLC?
> I use that pretty exclusively since it seems to be able to handle any video I can throw at it as opposed to Quicktime that occasionally chokes or doesn't recognize certain formats at all - and I have Perian and all the other helpers loaded.


From the looks of it.. yes.. yes it can.. Hopefully..


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

John Griffin said:


> Same with me! I was waiting in my doctor's office reading Sidney Sheldon's "Doomsday Conspiracy." There is no longer any reading material available since it is a major germ sharing source, so an iPad is needed to pass the time.* I had four or five people looking over my shoulder at any one time and it was getting a bit hard to read, so I switched to a chair that was against a wall*


Awww, 'cmon you should be willing to share with the common folk.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

bryanc - Papers is great on an iPad. They don't even charge you if you bought the iPhone version.

Was at a thesis defence this week and one of the examiners had the thesis on his iPad. Sure beat paging through the 250 sheets to find the right spot.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

used to be jwoodget said:


> bryanc - Papers is great on an iPad. They don't even charge you if you bought the iPhone version.
> 
> *Was at a thesis defence this week and one of the examiners had the thesis on his iPad.* Sure beat paging through the 250 sheets to find the right spot.


Cool... were they over or under 45?


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

screature said:


> Cool... were they over or under 45?


I'm waaaaaaaaay over 45 and I've showed my iPad off to the 80 and 90 year olds that live in this building and a couple of them are interested - to them it's a computer without the bulk.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

screature said:


> Cool... were they over or under 45?


Obviously UTBJ will have to answer that one, but I'm going to go out on a limb and guess over 45, on the basis that hardly anyone gets a faculty job before they're forty these days.

Here at UNB, there are still very few faculty with iPads, as we've all ordered them through the bookstore to get the educational discount (I was just on the phone with the bookstore to inquire about the one I ordered on July 3rd, and was told that there are over 300 backordered for faculty here) 

But it seems that every other student has one.

Cheers


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

winwintoo said:


> I'm waaaaaaaaay over 45 and I've showed my iPad off to the 80 and 90 year olds that live in this building and a couple of them are interested - to them it's a computer without the bulk.





bryanc said:


> Obviously UTBJ will have to answer that one, but I'm going to go out on a limb and guess over 45, on the basis that hardly anyone gets a faculty job before they're forty these days.
> 
> Here at UNB, there are still very few faculty with iPads, as we've all ordered them through the bookstore to get the educational discount (I was just on the phone with the bookstore to inquire about the one I ordered on July 3rd, and was told that there are over 300 backordered for faculty here)
> 
> ...


Well if that is the case then it is nice to see that "older" folks are seeing the usefulness of the iPad as well.  I'm an older folk as well but figure I am in the minority as I have always been very open to new technology and taking on new ways of doing things. Often times it is the younger generation who are more willing to embrace the "new".


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Yup, over 45. The Deputy Vice President of Research at U of T has one too. I'm not seeing too many in the hands of students yet - more than half of them have MacBooks though. I've never pushed people in my lab to use Macs but over the past two years, they've shifted from 75% PCs to 75% Macs. I think people tend to under appreciate the statistic that Jobs mentions about over 50% of Mac buyers in the AppleStores are new to Mac. This is remarkable given the economic climate and the fact that Windows 7 doesn't suck!


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

The older people I've talked to are very interested in computers and play games on them when they visit grandkids, but don't want one of their own because they fear they might break it and it takes up a lot of room. 

To them, the iPad seems like something they can hold in their hands.

When my late mother was 83, we gave her an old bubble iMac and she love it. She could keep in touch with scattered family and play her beloved slot machines without leaving home. We eventually upgraded her to an iBook which she took with her to the nursing home where it always drew a crowd. Mom would have loved an iPad!

I think older or elderly people are as equally divided between people who embrace anything new and those who shun new things. 

One 85 year old neighbour has macular degeneration and can no longer read books. I showed her my iPad and she was thrilled that she could read on it. You can bet that she'll be introducing the idea to her son in the near future :clap::clap:


----------



## enon (Feb 12, 2010)

pcronin said:


> I'm sure the iPad 2 will have retina and at least a self facing face time cam. This is where I will probably jump on the iPad thing. budget permitting of course.


A new 4000x3000 resolution on a 10" LCD display. Imagine playing games in that resolution. Apple is going to release the new Apple V4 video chip next year to drive the display. They hired a lot of engineers from ATI and nVidia last year specifically for this, Apple to going into the GPU business.


----------



## enon (Feb 12, 2010)

mikef said:


> *To each his own*, I guess.


This must an Apple users favourite saying, must be the only way they can convince other people why they bought an Apple product.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

enon said:


> This must an Apple users favourite saying, must be the only way they can convince other people why they bought an Apple product.


Trolling again are we....


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

The original poster might be right 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

To counter-point this -- The iPad has the *highest* Consumer Satisfaction Score The ACSI has *ever* seen:

iPad Tops in Consumer Satisfaction: Report


----------



## Tulse (May 26, 2005)

I've had my iPad for about a week, and it has already completely changed the way I interact with the Internet, use social media, watch video, and game. I also am using it to teach a university course, with Keynote for the lecture slides and Noterize to display and markup the course readings as we discuss them.

The only reason I touch my desktop machine these days is to sync up podcasts to my iPhone -- everything else is done on my iPad. It is simply a more intimate, comfortable, mobile way to do almost everything I used to do on my iMac.

It's truly a "magical" device.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

It replaced my Laptop. I have a Mac Mini at home for Website overhauls.
I use mine for Social Networking, Videos (streamed from home and stored locally), Reading all my online news, Magazines, Books, Web surfing from anywhere comfortable, small business accounting, Telescope companion, Geocaching, GPS (when driving with a passenger), Photo editing, updating content on websites, and Banking. I'm sure I'm missing something but you get the idea.
My son uses it to play a crapload of games and watch Youtube "shows".
My Girlfriend plays Angry Birds.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

winwintoo said:


> The original poster might be right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad... can't see this video any longer.


----------



## sands989 (May 3, 2007)

Just noticed something weird,you can not sync notes to/from ipad with MobileMe and the notes app. This only works on the iphone.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

sands989 said:


> Just noticed something weird,you can not sync notes to/from ipad with MobileMe and the notes app. This only works on the iphone.


4.2 solves this


----------



## jlevett (Sep 19, 2007)

My Mum wants a new computer but is a complete technophobe when it comes to her desktop. I have been thinking that the ipad would be a perfect solution and everyone's posts about the email/browsing/reading use of the ipad, along with mentions of 80 year olds taking to the device have me convinced that this is the 'computer' for her.

Thanks for all the info everyone.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

jlevett said:


> My Mum wants a new computer but is a complete technophobe when it comes to her desktop. I have been thinking that the ipad would be a perfect solution and everyone's posts about the email/browsing/reading use of the ipad, along with mentions of 80 year olds taking to the device have me convinced that this is the 'computer' for her.
> 
> Thanks for all the info everyone.


While there are many great things it can do, the iPad is not a stand alone computer. There are several things that get in the way of independent use. 

Currently no printing, Airprint will provide limited support initially.
No accessible file system.
Some of the "fun" emails that friends pass around won't be viewable. Maybe not a bad thing.
IPad browsing doesn't always play nicely with sites (not just Flash related either).
Should not be used as a central repository for data (ie. Photos, music, etc).


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

jlevett said:


> My Mum wants a new computer but is a complete technophobe when it comes to her desktop. I have been thinking that the ipad would be a perfect solution and everyone's posts about the email/browsing/reading use of the ipad, along with mentions of 80 year olds taking to the device have me convinced that this is the 'computer' for her.


Careful, jlevett! You don't want to insinuate that seniors have a difficult time with computers. I did it once, and I still have the scars to prove it...  :lmao:

And FWIW - My folks currently use a Lampshade iMac G4 - which they think is the bees knees, man. But when finances improve, an iPad (probably 2nd-gen) is definitely in the cards).


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

You know CM, I always admire your ability to be straight forward, even when we disagree. I took no offence at the thread you linked to then, nor do I now, but felt the need to comment in favour of seniors at the time. I like it when you make things right. Many thanks.


----------



## jlevett (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks for the response. The unit will not be a complete replacement for the computer (that old clunker will be set up to sync/backup plus anything she needs to print). Her sum total use of the current set up is to download email and play games which makes it sound the perfect tool for her. With the right aps, she will be more mobile and possibly more tech savy than before.

One last question - will an ipad with 3G purchased in Canada connect to the 3G network in Australia. I don't see why not but thought I lob that question out there.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

iPads are "unlocked" meaning that they will work on any network that is compatible.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Macified said:


> iPads are "unlocked" meaning that they will work on any network that is compatible.


Is there anything special that needs to be done when swapping SIM cards? I regularly travel between the US and Canada and would like to have a Telus SIM when I'm here and an AT&T card when I'm there.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

SINC said:


> You know CM, I always admire your ability to be straight forward, even when we disagree.


Feelin' the love, SINC.  This was a nice opportunity to go back and read through that thread....

I must say that I'm impressed that my folks have really taken to their old iMac.... dad has joined FaceBook (and is slowly -VERY SLOWLY- learning netiquette). Mom even found a link to watch the Montreal Canadiens games that are not broadcast on her local cable stations (just shows that with enough motivation, anything is possible).

The iPad, however, I think will open many new doors for communication, and give them a new feeling of technological confidence. And that's really what it's all about, right? Confidence!


----------

